# Corn Bread/Gout



## Danny56

*Hi i have "suffered" From Gout for years and i have "always" heard that Diet play a important role in Gout i  want to ask this "question" about Cornbread and i want to ask is there anything in Cornbread that may "trigger" a Gout Attack thanks for any information on this.*


----------



## keltin

Gout, a form of inflammatory arthritis, is caused by a condition known as hyperuricemia which is when there are high uric acid levels in the blood. Uric Acid is produced when the body breaks down purines. Some foods (in particular are some meats and fish) and alcohol can contribute to the uric acid levels in your body (because of the purine content), but diet is only one of many factors. The best thing to do is to visit your healthcare professional and have him/her measure your uric acids levels and go from there.

That being said, if the corn bread is made from just corn meal and baking powder (not yeast!), then it will have a very low purine level. With such a low purine content, it doesn’t seem to be a “high risk” trigger food. 

Baker’s Yeast on the other hand is very high in purines, and Brewer’s yeast is even higher. If you think that the cornbread is a trigger, then obviously avoid it, but you really should consult your doctor and have your uric acid levels monitored. Doing so will help you better isolate triggers and predict attacks.


----------



## GotGarlic

This page has a lot of good info, including a list of foods to avoid: Questions and Answers About Gout 

Hope this is helpful.


----------

